# my toyota project.. with a hint of vw



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

i don't know where else to post this so i thought in here 
it started when my brother started working on his 84 toyota and i saw how sick it was going to be so i decided i wanted to do one.. since i work at toyota to.
i bought this 92 v6 ext cab 4x4 with no engine. and it was totally rotten 
















































so i bought a 89 v6 2wd with a good cab and engine 








one thing leads to another and 
all new brake lines ball joints tie rods blah








































































































































but after hearing how bad they were on gas i decided to put a little vw in the mix.








































sand blasted and painted the rims.. i have 31x10.5x15 rite now but i would like some 33"
i also have a 3" body lift ( only because the guy gave me it with the 4wd) 
got some good fenders 
and bought box sides
















i made the whole vw to toyota adapter myself.. i will take pics of it once i finish mocking up the mounts. 
this will be my dd and somtimes take it on some nice trails nothing big . it wont be a power house but the engine is getting some upgrades aswell


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (furious GTi)*

badass!
Question! which TDI engine is that? mk2/3/4? not too familiar with them, but that is effin rad.. lol 
was the H22 engine in there before hand?


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (Kameirocco)*

its out of a 97 jetta i bought.. not tdi. it takes 1 wire to get running








and my scirocco


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (furious GTi)*

Watching...this will be good. 
What did you use on your frame for coating?
If you ever need parts lmk, I buy between 3-10 toyotas and later import cars a week.


----------



## bc2240 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (Boostedcorrados)*

Are you planning a SAS ? Torsion bars are the suck. If not , are you going the cruiser coil/ ball joint spacer route? Watching this one.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (bc2240)*

i don't think i will be changing the front axle... its going to be a daily as much as i say i will go off roading i just don't see it happening that often 
i have to order a new rear tranny mount for this tranny came out of an 84 and the v6 one is different . i got the front mounts done tonight which is nice


----------



## bc2240 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (furious GTi)*

What size tires do plan to run? 
You can use SDORI 1.5" Ball joint spacers, and the rear springs from a Land cruiser to make some room for bigger tires. I ran this setup with a slight crank on the torsion bars and got about 2.5" all around on my 94 yota, I had plenty of room for 33" rubber. ALLOT of guys run this setup with IFS. 
I would highly suggest swaybar disco's if you plan to offroad with IFS at all. Full droop will break those toyota endlinks if you run big tires. 
Sweet project
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (bc2240)*

you can fit 33/10.5's stock height. 
2.5 bj spacers and cranked t-bars? How did you do that with out braking CV's i ran that set up with a 4 inch bracket lift....flex was great but my t-bars were relaxed. When i installed the bj spacer my tbars were stock and i broke the cv boots and it rode like poop. I had to drop the diff another inch for the relaxed bars and low pro bumpstops. 
see torn boot


----------



## bc2240 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (Boostedcorrados)*

1.5" bj spacers Slighty cranked T bars. Front was more around 2" taller fender to ground. I never had CV problems out of the norm. Broken CV's/ boots, are to be expected when running an IFS setup off road. 33x10.5 are a bit skinnier than most like to run , but yes they will fit.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (bc2240)*

I don't know if I should use the body lift 3 inch is a bit much and I think it will look funny and not knowing if it will turn bigger tires. I'm waiting for my tranny mount now


----------



## WOT (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (furious GTi)*

body lifts suck. keep it low and cut the fenders as needed


----------



## bc2240 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (WOT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOT* »_body lifts suck. keep it low and cut the fenders as needed
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (bc2240)*

ok no body lift if i dont have to


----------



## WOT (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (furious GTi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
body lifts make sense if you need the trans tunnel clearance for a swap or drivetrain lift for a flat belly or something. but otherwise they just needlessly raise the CoG of the truck and look stupid.
this truck is going to be cool, pretty much exactly what I want to build for a DD type truck. unfortunately those motors are rare and expensive down here, same thing with excab 3rd gen's.


_Modified by WOT at 7:55 PM 1-1-2010_


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (WOT)*

i stripped the truck with the good cab today.. hopfully pull it off tomorrow


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (furious GTi)*

got the cab off.. that was a pain by myself. got the engine out tail gate and box liner. that trucks ready for the scrap yard


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Rocc is hot!
Truck is coming along nicely


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*

Sweet! I bought the ACME adapter plate and flywheel and am doing a fully mechanical TDI swap, so pretty much the same thing.








I'll have to start up a thread in this forum too.


----------



## drtygurl (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Achilles)*

lookin good mikey








can't wait to see it done...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (furious GTi)*

the scirocco is for sale?


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (Amsterdam087)*

sure $15000


----------



## Morticon (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (furious GTi)*

saw your car at VAG fest, its hot dude, my brother had his 07 gti there... sweet car dude... and sweet truck!


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (Morticon)*

more work and pics! NOW DAMN IT! NOW! ahahhaha


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (Kameirocco)*

i got the red cab all primerd.. my brother lost my memory card. 
im hoping to get the box done by next weekend


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (furious GTi)*

got all the body work done on the cab and painted inside the doors yesterday.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (furious GTi)*

RED!!! i cant wait untill the whole truck is painted


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (furious GTi)*

I got the head off the engine to do the headgasket will try to get pics soon


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (furious GTi)*

That's looking great! Good job!


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (furious GTi)*

cool project...love your scirocco, btw!


----------



## WOB PB 377 (May 30, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (jmaddocks)*

Great project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (WOB PB 377)*

here are some updates.. new head gasket and head bolts..
i cleaned up the block when it is in the truck just because it was at working height... it all has to come back out again
























have to shorten the driveshaft 2 inches


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (furious GTi)*

got all the stuff cleaned up and painted hoping to get the driveshaft shortend and flywheel re drilled this weekend


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (furious GTi)*

watching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (tip)*

ohhhhh me tooo im intrigued..


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (blacksmoke194)*

























































































































getting there












_Modified by furious GTi at 2:19 AM 2-9-2010_


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (furious GTi)*


----------



## Mall_Crawler (Feb 4, 2010)

Damn this is a sweet build. Its looking awesome right now. Have you thought about a SAS? I might have missed it somewhere in the thread but those trucks with a SFA are pure badass and can get basically anywhere haha. Even if you don't go that route, the truck is going to look awesome. 
Great work so far








Edit: Just saw you weren't going to swap the front axle. Thats no problem though still going to be a capable truck. I just hate my IFS front end. I want to go solid axle and if I do it would be out of an early model full size bronco 



_Modified by Mall_Crawler at 3:13 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Mall_Crawler)*


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

brought the pump to performance diesel injection today to get modded and re built..$950 
truck is all ready for paint and hopfully going this saturday


----------



## WhiteSlipsWithStickers (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

Can't wait to see this thing all done. Very extensive build you seem to be tackling with ease.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteSlipsWithStickers)*

i just bought a house so have been busy with that all weekend.. will be working on it tonight


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

































































im still waiting for my pump but it should be going soon


----------



## lowblackdub (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: (furious GTi)*


----------



## No Pork (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: (lowblackdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowblackdub* »_









x2 amazing job!


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (ahavg)*

Looks good! Sometimes i wish i would have picked another color for mine...It was gray and is now super white. Im thinking my next one will be gold so it doesnt show dirt as bad and be an IFS truck to daily.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

getting closer.. will update tonight


----------



## skibum01 (Jan 11, 2009)

any reason you decided to use the body lift?


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (skibum01)*

because if i didnt put it in it would have gone to waste..


----------



## skibum01 (Jan 11, 2009)

sell it and get money back? just not a fan of body lifts here


----------



## VWObsession (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (lowblackdub)*

I'm just in here to say 
_Quote, originally posted by *lowblackdub* »_









I love it!


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (VWObsession)*

it came with one of the trucks i bought.... i tried to sell it for 3 months .. no bites. it doesnt look bad, i wouldnt go out and buy a body lift but since it was free.... i put it in


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

update


----------



## dossy51 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (Kameirocco)*

seems like yall know all about this kind of stuff and i know absolutely nothin so i have a question, is there any problem with puttin flowmaster exhaust off of a 2005 toyota tundra onto a 2000?


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (dossy51)*

dont see why it would be a problem as long as it fits..

and IT RUNS!!!!!!!!! fired it up tonight


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: my toyota project.. with a hint of vw (furious GTi)*

Congrats man, this build has been awesome. I wanna see some vids


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Fantastic!


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Awesome! This is inspiration for me to get off my butt and finish mine...


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Achilles)*

hoping to take it around the block today


----------



## sunofernest (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

any updates?


----------



## jmvar (Nov 19, 2001)

Any updates?


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

this things pretty cool. I miss my toyotas a bunch


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

updates?


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

it is up and running.. just sorting out little problems with it now.. will try and get pictures


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

Pics and videos! Looks great!


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

skibum01 said:


> sell it and get money back? just not a fan of body lifts here


There is nothing wrong with them, and really, it's FAR and away less of a waste of money than lifting Toyota IFS. It's one of those systems that works great stock, as soon as you mess with it, everything goes to hell unless you go all out and do a long travel set up. 

The body lift raises the COG less than raising the whole truck does anyway. Would I put one on a truck I was building strictly as a wheeler? Probably not, sheet metal is of no consequence to me on a wheeler, I'll just cut whatever hits off. On a DD or street truck? It's a great option. By the same token, if I got a truck and it had already been built with the body lift in place (bumpers, sliders, **** mounted to the body) I'd leave it alone before taking it out and re-doing things.


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

This isn't done yet? I'm curious about the motor. Is it a 1.6 or 1.9 NA and you converted it to turbo?

Pretty effin dope if you ask me.


----------



## Donkeykong (Feb 19, 2003)

.:V.R.6.6.6:. said:


> This isn't done yet? I'm curious about the motor. Is it a 1.6 or 1.9 NA and you converted it to turbo?
> 
> Pretty effin dope if you ask me.


x2 to both the question and comment 

Fantastic skills on the bodywork as well. Now all you need to do is fix that badge for the hood LOL.


----------



## blizzardVR6 (Nov 16, 2005)

sweet T-red Taro :thumbup: 

i has a Taro also 










:beer:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

blizzardVR6 said:


> sweet T-red Taro :thumbup:
> 
> i has a Taro also
> 
> ...


soon to be VR6 right?


----------



## VWObsession (Mar 6, 2004)

Updates?


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

Id like to see / hear more! How is it coming!!!!


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

body and paint look great! cant wait to see it in the sun!:beer::beer:


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

updates


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

NICE! I had kind of forgotten about this....


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

Love the Audi A4 monster mats!

Sweet truck!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Awesome project. I want to do the same thing to a 1st generation 4Runner. :thumbup:


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

Awesome work :thumbup:


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

JCWolf1.8T said:


> Awesome work :thumbup:


X2:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jardman (Mar 10, 2006)

WOW.

This thing is awesome. How is it with the diesel? I'd imagine it to be glorious.


----------

